

Microsoft announces Office 2013, Office 365 subscriptions pricing - Suraj-Sun
http://blogs.office.com/b/office-news/archive/2012/09/17/the-new-office-365-subscriptions-for-consumers-and-small-businesses.aspx

======
fingerprinter
This feels like a huge pricing swing-and-miss. I'd NEVER pay that for home
use. Particularly when Google Docs are there and for when Docs lets me down,
LibreOffice.

I actually opened MS Office for the first time in years the other day. Some
thoughts. 1. It is an overly complicated app, still. 2. Google docs fulfills
95% of all my office needs, but when it doesn't, LibreOffice. 3. LibreOffice
has come a long way and, despite all the flaws of LibreOffice, actually is all
I need (and I'm a heavy doc/spreadsheet user).

The last one is key. People have said for years that LibreOffice isn't good
enough to replace MS Office. That might have been the case in 200x, but not
anymore. For any app not named Outlook, I can't think of any reason to not use
LibreOffice.

I've not found a reason to be anywhere near MS Office in quite some time and
that doesn't look likely to change.

------
thechut
Interesting...they are going to try to get $100/year for what Google gives you
for free.

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
It's not exactly comparable. The $100/year includes being able to use the
desktop apps.

